# Uleb Cup



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

it is the second competition for the european teams. You could say that the livel is very low but isn't true for all.
in this competion play teams like Rome with Bodiroga (and now with a new center,a player who plays 5-6 years in the NBA: Obinna Ekezie),Hapoel Gerusalemme,with Jenkins,Roger mason and Mario Austin and Dynamo Mosca(with chartman,Douglas etc..).last year the winner of this competition was a unknown team for most of you.i can only say that now it's playing well and recently it defeated Maccabi and Bacellona...

well last night was played last game of Group "D".Lottomatica Rome go to the final eight thanks to this victory. now i have for you a little video about the game. the team blue dressed is the Lottomatica. and pay attention to the Number 7, David Hawkins,a good player.he is a guard and many people say that next year he could play in The Nba...i'm not sure about it 'cose he is short (as tall as DW) but he hasn't a good ball handling(he can't play point guard)
Le mans-Rome


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

what kind of music is that? wow


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

alexander said:


> what kind of music is that? wow


i don't know...


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

yesterday Lottomatica Rome defeated Unics Kazan and go to the next turn...it's a good team that this year in that competition win a lot of matches...Kazan has interesting player like Travis Best(u know him,i hope)and and they were in the favourites to win Uleb cup

here the link of Uleb Cup http://www.ulebcup.com/

"One of the most remarkable turnarounds in ULEB Cup history continued when Lottomatica Roma knocked out the first round's top team, Unics, with a 70-74 road win in Kazan, Russia to sweep their two-game eighthfinals series. Roma moves on to face the winner of the Hapoel Jerusalem-Euphony Bree series to be decided on Wednesday. The victory was Roma's fifth in a row, although it could have lost by up to 4 points in Kazan and still taken the series due to a five-point victory in their first game. Those five points won in Rome were not considered definitive, however, due to the fact that Unics had won its five regular season home games by an average of 27 points. All five starters scored in double-digits for Roma, led by David Hawkins and Dejan Bodiroga with 14 points each. Marko Tusek followed with 13, while Vlado Ilievski and Obinna Ekezie had 10 each. Sergei Chikalkin made 4 triples on his way to 23 points for Unics. Martin Muursepp, Sam Clancy and Saulius Stombergas had 12 each for the hosts. Unics trailed by as much as 13 points in the second quarter but came back with a 11-0 run after halftime to tie. Roma stretched the lead to 11 twice again before Chikalkin fired Unics back into a late tie, but the hosts could never take the lead and think of overcoming the five-point first-game deficit.








Sergei Chikalkin
Sergei Chikalkin
Muursepp and Ekezie both scored around the basket to get their teams rolling. Unics made the first break as Chikalkin fired from the arc, then Travis Best hit free throws and Clancy dunked for a 9-4 lead. But Roma struck back. Ekezie hit a jumper before Tusek made a layup and stole to feed Ilievski for another that put Roma up 9-10 and forced a Unics timeout. Chikalkin was able to put Unics on top again with a jumper, but Roma didn't slow down. Bodiroga scored from in close, Ekezie hit free throws and Tusek drilled his team's first triple to make it 11-17 after a 2-13 run. Unics turned to newcomer Samaki Walker, whose layup and dunk got the hosts withing 15-19 at the end of one quarter. The defenses ruled the early part of the second quarter, with only free throws scored until Bodiroga's jumper upped the Roma lead to 16-23. After another Unics timeout, Roma really turned it on, as Alex Righetti and Tusek pumped in back-to-back triples for the guests to make it 16-29. The Roma defense was doing the rest, having limited Unics to 7 points in the previous 13 minutes. Chikalkin ended the drought with a jumper, then Stombergas got going with a pair of drives, but in between Hawkins drilled Roma's fourth triple on the way to a 24-35 halftime lead for the guests.








Unics made a big move to start the second half, which Best got rocking with a triple, just the second for his team. By the time Muursepp drove for a layup, Clancy made free throws and Chikalkin downed a jumper, Roma was calling timeout. The run was 9-0 and the scoreboard showed it was a whole new ballgame, 33-35. Clancy completed the comeback with a game-tying layup for Unics, but Hawkins did the same on Roma's next possession and Bodiroga canned a triple to make it 35-40. At the free throw line, Stombergas and Clancy got the hosts within 40-41, but Ilievski kept them down again with a three-point layup-plus-free throw. When Righetti, Alessandro Tonolli and Ekezie followed with a jumper, dunk and layup, Roma was way up again, and on its way to a 44-55 edge after three quarters, matching its halftime margin. The race was on in the fourth quarter once Muursepp and Tusek scored 3 points each on their teams' first possessions. Chikalkin soon buried a shot from downtown, then he and Stombergas landed back-to-back jumpers to make it 55-60. Bodiroga and Hawkins matched those points, however, forcing an Unics timeout at 55-64 with 4 minutes left. And what a timeout it must have been! Chikalkin came out and buried 2 three-pointers in the next minute, so when Stombergas followed a tense, scoreless 60 seconds with another layup, Unics was within 63-64 with just over 2 minutes left. It was timeout time for Roma now. Out of that one, Ilievski got open and nailed a jump shot, but soon Clancy scored by following his own miss to make it 65-66 going into the final minute. Unics needed points now, but had to trade free throws for possessions. It worked even though Tusek made a pair, because Muursepp tied 68-68 with a triple. Righetti and Bodiroga went 4 for 4 from the line, and then Ilievski added a layup to end all doubt and send Roma on to the quarterfinals."


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

good to see Bodiroga back on track


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

and most important, Roma finally got themselves a goodcoach in Pesic... untill this season they've always seemed lost to me, eventhough they've always had a good roster...


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Matiz said:


> and most important, Roma finally got themselves a goodcoach in Pesic... untill this season they've always seemed lost to me, eventhough they've always had a good roster...


yeah.i'm very happy to see every saturday(or Sunday) my Lottomatica Roma with an important headcoach...last year he arrived here in Rome during a not easy period.the season was at the half and Lottomatica roma lost a lot of games...with him we caugth the playoffs and we arrived at the semi-finals when we lost 3-1 against the Fortitudo ologna which won the championship.
in this year we have a good roster with a good center(Obinna Ekezie) a good 3(dejan Bodiroga),Marko Tusek(he is a 4 but he shots like a guard) and we have one of the most xplosive players of the Europe David Hawkins.in the Uleb Cup he is in the best 4 scorer...
the other italian club on the league is Bebop of Reggio Emilia(in the Uleb called "landi Renzo")...since it started the competition it has never played against a good team so it's going on the competition without big problems.
Quarterfinals:
-Lottomatica Roma-Hapoel Gerusalemme(yes for the third time on this competition we played against them and i'm very worry 'cose Jenkins and Mason are plying very well) 
-Dynamo Moskow-Crvena Zvezda
-Landi Renzo-Hemofarm
-Adecco Asvel-Aris BSA



unlikely Rome if defeat Hapoel(and it's not easy) it will play against the other important team(Dynamo moscow)
well i hope that it will win but i's very very hard...but i can say that if we arrive at the final we will win at the 100% the uleb cup :biggrin:


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Luca said:


> unlikely Rome if defeat Hapoel(and it's not easy) it will play against the other important team*(Dynamo **moscow)*


not so fast, Dynamo will play agianst my favorite team, Crvena Zvezda, and this year we are not that bad. Dynamo is great,no doubt, but I see a chance for us.
With Gurovic as a leader of this team i really think we could pass Dynamo


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

let's talk about the second europian competition...

Tuesday marks the opening night of all four two-game series, and there have been all types of results. The first game of the night, in Belgrade, proved a thriller as visiting Dynamo Moscow outlasted Crvena Zvezda 86-87 thanks to 24 points from Ruben Douglas, whose free throw with 17 seconds left proved the difference. Milan Gurovic drilled 7 triples among his 35 points for Crvena Zvezda. The evening's second game in Serbia and Montenegro saw the biggest victory margin for the home team in Vrsac, where Hemofarm blasted visiting Landi Renzo 88-72 thanks to 18 points from Milenko Topic. There was another road winner in Villeurbanne, France as Aris BSA downed host Adecco Asvel 60-67 with the help of 17 points from Giorgos Sigalas. Last but not least, in Rome, Italy, host Lottomatica bested Hapoel Migdal Jerusalem 92-84 as David Hawkins led the winners with 22 points. All teams play the second and last games of the quarterfinals next week.


----------

